# Секвестрированная грыжа L5-S1, стеноз, спондилоартроз. Смысл операции?



## порубай (7 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте, мне 47 лет,пол женский.рост 167,вес 64. Спина беспокоит последние 2 года часто преимущественно пояснично-крестцовый отдел
В начале августа очередное обострение боль в пояснице( без видимых причин.после ночного сна) сделала 4 укола вольтарена,боль в пояснице отступила и переместилась в левую ногу.сделала мрт.  3 нейрохирурга однозначно рекомендуют операцию а мое состояние удовлетворительное болей нет,слабость в ноге не большая.прихрамываю не сильно и не всегда.на носках уже могу пройтись.насчет сухожильного рефлекса не знаю в середине августа его не было,может теперь появился. Мой вопрос. Если у меня улучшение.,есть ли смысл в операции?мрт и описание прилагаю заранее спасибо


----------



## La murr (7 Сен 2015)

*порубай*, Елена, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума -https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Сен 2015)

Сейчас нет необходимости ложиться на операционный стол. Правильное консервативное лечение (медикаментозное, мануальная терапия, ЛФК, корсет) вернёт прежнее качество жизни.


----------



## конст2013 (7 Сен 2015)

порубай написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, мне 47 лет,пол женский.рост 167,вес 64. Спина беспокоит последние 2 года часто преимущественно пояснично-крестцовый отдел
> В начале августа очередное обострение боль в пояснице( без видимых причин.после ночного сна) сделала 4 укола вольтарена,боль в пояснице отступила и переместилась в левую ногу.сделала мрт.  3 нейрохирурга однозначно рекомендуют операцию а мое состояние удовлетворительное болей нет,слабость в ноге не большая.прихрамываю не сильно и не всегда.на носках уже могу пройтись.насчет сухожильного рефлекса не знаю в середине августа его не было,может теперь появился. Мой вопрос. Если у меня улучшение.,есть ли смысл в операции?мрт и описание прилагаю заранее спасибо
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 73220 Посмотреть вложение 73221 Посмотреть вложение 73222


По описанию виден явный эффект от лечения этим 3 нейрохирургам надо вручить почётную грамоту за некомпетентность.Продолжайте  лечиться: лфк для спины и стопы,ходьба пешком,мануальная терапия,физиолечение(лазеротерапия,курс электростимуляции,увт) поставят вас на ноги.


----------



## порубай (8 Сен 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Сейчас нет необходимости ложиться на операционный стол. Правильное консервативное лечение (медикаментозное, мануальная терапия, ЛФК, корсет) вернёт прежнее качество жизни.


Спасибо,доктор.у мануального терапевта была 3 раза делает ногу и поясницу(нажимает,нажимает медленно и сильно а потом резко отпускает),страшнова то, говорит пытается выправить поясницу.насчет корсета-его не более 2 часов в день? Про лфк ясно.про медикаменты какие рекомендуете?


конст2013 написал(а):


> По описанию виден явный эффект от лечения этим 3 нейрохирургам надо вручить почётную грамоту за некомпетентность.Продолжайте  лечиться: лфк для спины и стопы,ходьба пешком,мануальная терапия,физиолечение(лазеротерапия,курс электростимуляции,увт) поставят вас на ноги.


Дорогой конст2013, спасибо на добром слове, операцию пытаюсь отсрочить,насчет избежать-сомневаюсь пока,а нейрохирурги супер компетентные, у каждого благодарных пациентов-море,просто люди они очень"конкретные"


----------



## конст2013 (8 Сен 2015)

порубай написал(а):


> Дорогой конст2013, спасибо на добром слове, операцию пытаюсь отсрочить,насчет избежать-сомневаюсь пока,а нейрохирурги супер компетентные, у каждого благодарных пациентов-море,просто люди они очень"конкретные"


Каких багодарных которые сделалили или не сделали операцию.Если те которые сделали то они не задумываются про отдалённый период.Кстати какую операцию без имплантантов или с ними!?


----------



## смирновка (8 Сен 2015)

конст2013 написал(а):


> лфк для спины и стопы,


Константин, подскажите что за упражнение для стопы


----------



## конст2013 (8 Сен 2015)

смирновка написал(а):


> Константин, подскажите что за упражнение для стопы


Ну вопервых класические упражнения:хождение по дому на носках и пятках,перекат с носка на пятку и с пятки на носок,хождение в шлёпанцах на носках и пятках,стояние на больной ноге по возможности без опоры если нет то с опорой,прыгание на больной ногу тоже по возможности без опоры если нет то с опорой.Так бег по стадиону хотя бы медленный если нет, то быстрая ходьба хотябы но при условии если спина не болит!
Доплнение -прыгание на больной ноге через расстояние если возможно или со временем станет возможно.


----------



## порубай (8 Сен 2015)

константин, а сами консервативно справились? насчет отдаленных последствий, и в том и другом случае никто не застрахован. операцию предложили микро......чего то там, про импланты, может вставим может нет.но я пока об этом не думаю. поэтому подробно техникой операции не интересовалась. жду еще мнения врачей .Владимир Воротынцев вселил надежду.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Сен 2015)

порубай написал(а):


> Спасибо,доктор.у мануального терапевта была 3 раза делает ногу и поясницу(нажимает,нажимает медленно и сильно а потом резко отпускает),страшнова то, говорит пытается выправить поясницу.насчет корсета-его не более 2 часов в день? Про лфк ясно.про медикаменты какие рекомендуете?


Вам нужен мануальный терапевт,который хорошо владеет остеопатическими техниками, а не только хиропрактическими. Два сеанса в неделю. Курс до 10 сеансов. ЛФК. Корсет одевать при хозяйственных работах. Медикаментозное лечение: НПВС (лучше ингибиторы ЦОГ-2 в таблетках), миорелаксанты. Наличие симптомов выпадения является показанием к применению ингибиторов холинэстеразы. Всё это после осмотра должен назначить мануальный терапевт. Если этого не делает или отправляет к неврологу - лучше с ним не иметь дела.


----------



## конст2013 (8 Сен 2015)

порубай написал(а):


> константин, а сами консервативно справились? насчет отдаленных последствий, и в том и другом случае никто не застрахован. операцию предложили микро......чего то там, про импланты, может вставим может нет.но я пока об этом не думаю. поэтому подробно техникой операции не интересовалась. жду еще мнения врачей .Владимир Воротынцев вселил надежду.


Я справился даже выше головы, я бегаю 3 км за 11 минут 20 секунд-это хороший результат для обычного человека,болей нет вообще никаких,занимаюсь физкультурой периодически на стадионе,тренажёрный зал.Ну что могу сказать если вам по вашему мнению компетентные нейрохирурги предлагают при вашем стабильном положении вставить имплантанты то это без комментариев...

Я бы поговорилбы  с кем небудь из этих нейрохирургов в вечерне время без свидетелй как говорится тетатет в тёмном переулке!!!


----------



## порубай (8 Сен 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Вам нужен мануальный терапевт,который хорошо владеет остеопатическими техниками, а не только хиропрактическими. ...


  спасибо!!!


конст2013 написал(а):


> Я справился даже выше головы, я бегаю 3 км за 11 минут 20 секунд-это хороший результат для обычного человека,болей нет вообще никаких,занимаюсь физкультурой периодически на стадионе,тренажёрный зал.Ну что могу сказать если вам по вашему мнению компетентные нейрохирурги предлагают при вашем стабильном положении вставить имплантанты то это без комментариев...
> 
> Я бы поговорилбы  с кем небудь из этих нейрохирургов в вечерне время без свидетелй как говорится тетатет в тёмном переулке!!!


 Да ладно Вам насчет темных переулков...., За Вас радостно, Вы-молодец!


----------



## dr.dreval (8 Сен 2015)

порубай написал(а):


> Мой вопрос. Если у меня улучшение.,есть ли смысл в операции?


В Вашем случае Вы сами выбираете дальнейшую тактику лечения из двух предложенных (терапия или операция).


----------



## порубай (8 Сен 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> В Вашем случае Вы сами выбираете дальнейшую тактику лечения из двух предложенных (терапия или операция).


 Уважаемый доктор, а в каком случае выбираю не я? Я про то, что согласно данных МРТ и моего состояния какой вариант лечения,на Ваш взгляд предпочтительней? Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (8 Сен 2015)

порубай написал(а):


> Уважаемый доктор, а в каком случае выбираю не я?


*порубай*, процитирую уважаемого доктора Ступина - 


> Хирургическое лечение по поводу грыжи диска проводится по строгим показаниям.
> Разумно оговорить показания к хирургическому лечению. Присутствуют ли эти показания у Вас, решать Вам и вашему врачу, котрый проводил консервативное лечение.
> 
> По итогам многолетних наблюдений и результатам оперативного и консервативного методов лечения нами отмечено, что показаниями к операции являются:
> ...


----------



## конст2013 (8 Сен 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *порубай*, процитирую уважаемого доктора Ступина -


У вас ненарастающий парез стопы!!!


----------



## порубай (8 Сен 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *порубай*, процитирую уважаемого доктора Ступина -


Светлана,спасибо за информацию.как вы время для всех находите?!


конст2013 написал(а):


> У вас ненарастающий парез стопы!!!


Ну да. Что то до меня очевидные вещи доходят как то медленно


----------



## порубай (14 Сен 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Вам нужен мануальный терапевт,который хорошо владеет остеопатическими техниками, а не только хиропрактическими. Два сеанса в неделю. Курс до 10 сеансов. ЛФК. Корсет одевать при хозяйственных работах. Медикаментозное лечение: НПВС (лучше ингибиторы ЦОГ-2 в таблетках), миорелаксанты. Наличие симптомов выпадения является показанием к применению ингибиторов холинэстеразы. Всё это после осмотра должен назначить мануальный терапевт. Если этого не делает или отправляет к неврологу - лучше с ним не иметь дела.


Здравствуйте. Пытаюсь найти мануального терапевта, с которым можно иметь дело. Сегодня была на приеме, врач посмотрел рентгеновские снимки и сказал , что у меня нет секвестированной грыжи,а только протрузия.мрт смотреть не стал т.к. Считает его недостоверным, потому что это компьютерная программа. Предложил вправить поясничные позвонки. Сначала я отказалась. А сейчас думаю, может он прав. Насчет мрт, у него стаж 30лет. Скажите может ли рентген быть более достоверен чем мрт?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Сен 2015)

Рентген не достовернее, в размерах и состоянии грыжи.


----------



## порубай (15 Сен 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Рентген не достовернее, в размерах и состоянии грыжи.


  Значит мануальный терапевт, отрицая мрт не прав? И еще вопрос, у меня нет сильных болей. могу пожаловаться только на скованность в поясничном отделе и слабость в левой ноге,болезненность в левой икроножн. мышце( мануальная терапия на ногу не помогает),  не  теряю ли я время откладывая операцию? Т.К. из консервативного лечения у меня прозерин,ЛФК. и вообще можно ли просто жить в щадящем режиме ( не поднимать тяжести, и.т.д.) делать лфк, бассейн и забыть и про хирургов и про неврологов, А то операцию не хочу и боюсь, а консервативного лечения толком нет? Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Сен 2015)

Явно "неправильный " мануальный терапевт попался. Такой точно чего-нибудь "навправляет"!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Сен 2015)

порубай написал(а):


> Значит мануальный терапевт, отрицая мрт не прав? И еще вопрос, у меня нет сильных болей. могу пожаловаться только на скованность в поясничном отделе и слабость в левой ноге,болезненность в левой икроножн. мышце( мануальная терапия на ногу не помогает),  не  теряю ли я время откладывая операцию? Т.К. из консервативного лечения у меня прозерин,ЛФК. и вообще можно ли просто жить в щадящем режиме ( не поднимать тяжести, и.т.д.) делать лфк, бассейн и забыть и про хирургов и про неврологов, А то операцию не хочу и боюсь, а консервативного лечения толком нет? Спасибо.


Не прав.
Щадящий режим и ЛФК, главное в лечении.
На работу ходите?


----------



## порубай (15 Сен 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не прав.
> Щадящий режим и ЛФК, главное в лечении.
> На работу ходите?


На работу хожу,в буквальном смысле , 60 мин,а раньше бодрым шагом за 40 ,от машины отказываюсь ,хотя за рулем легче, чем ходить.на работе сижу,но теперь с перерывами ч/з 20-30мин (как доктора на сайте советуют) в общем не знаю чем еще моему позвоночнику помочь.и самое главное отказаться от операции или нет( после мрт поехала в областной центр Самара к главному нейрохирургу он посмотрел и сказал что если затянуть, то затем будет сложнее оперироваться)операция почему то бесплатная, а то здесь пишут что за деньги делают. Правда. К нему я ходила в период обострения,а сейчас то ничего себе самочувствие.вот и прошу совета,у вас, как поступить. 

Любимого внука на руки уже не беру(весит 15),в догонялки с ним не играем,а может в догонялки можно?а то мелкий человек(2г.8мес.) не доумевает. Вот и прошу совета,если отказаться от операции и пожить в щадящем режиме я себе помогу или наврежу?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Окт 2015)

порубай написал(а):


> На работу хожу,в буквальном смысле , 60 мин,а раньше бодрым шагом за 40 ,от машины отказываюсь ,хотя за рулем легче, чем ходить.на работе сижу,но теперь с перерывами ч/з 20-30мин (как доктора на сайте советуют) в общем не знаю чем еще моему позвоночнику помочь.и самое главное отказаться от операции или нет( после мрт поехала в областной центр Самара к главному нейрохирургу он посмотрел и сказал что если затянуть, то затем будет сложнее оперироваться)операция почему то бесплатная, а то здесь пишут что за деньги делают. Правда. К нему я ходила в период обострения,а сейчас то ничего себе самочувствие.вот и прошу совета,у вас, как поступить.
> 
> Любимого внука на руки уже не беру(весит 15),в догонялки с ним не играем,а может в догонялки можно?а то мелкий человек(2г.8мес.) не доумевает. Вот и прошу совета,если отказаться от операции и пожить в щадящем режиме я себе помогу или наврежу?


Если становится лучше, то нет смысла в операции


----------



## порубай (11 Окт 2015)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Если становится лучше, то нет смысла в операции


Спасибо. А как Вы относитесь к радоновым или сероводородным ваннам, я подумываю о санаторно курортном лечении?


----------

